# Snapper Throats



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

We went snapper fishing with a longtime family friend on the Lazy Line II out of Fort Morgan Marina Saturday and had a blast. We caught a limit of quality fish and 2 boys got their first trip in the gulf. More pics are in the Offshore Charter Reports.

I'm always amazed how few people cut out the throats. Lots of goodness going to waste. IMO throats are way better than the filets. Deckhands complain that it is to much work (3 or 4 snips w/ pruning shears) and most folks simply don't know what to do with 'em.

Sometimes simple is best. Cracker meal, creole seasoning and peanut oil.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Trigger throates are better than the trigger meat. The old saying, closer to the bone sweeter the meat


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

Delicious!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I was on the harbor walk last weekend and saw some fine throats going to waste. Someone is keeping them because I saw them in the Sexton's seafood market... I always keep them.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

sealark said:


> Trigger throates are better than the trigger meat. The old saying, closer to the bone sweeter the meat


Trigger throats take the cake. I was biotching the whole time I was cutting out snapper throats. Would it really devastate the trigger population if the limit was only 1 per?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh Yeah, plenty of goodness in those throats. Kind of reminds me of chicken thighs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tan the trigger skins. Capt jim's restaurant use to buy the large skins years ago before any regulations. I never seen one taned but I would like to try one., anyone know a procedure for tanning?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you're cleaning your fish at sportsman's during a charter cleaning, you'll strike a gold mine of throats. i'm not to proud to beg the carcasses.
a 30 inch ars has a throat as big as two chicken legs. :thumbup:

jack


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

jack2 said:


> if you're cleaning your fish at sportsman's during a charter cleaning, you'll strike a gold mine of throats. i'm not to proud to beg the carcasses.
> a 30 inch ars has a throat as big as two chicken legs. :thumbup:
> 
> jack


I've done that before with mixed results. Seen the charter get pissed and stiff the deckhands for not doing it in the first place. Also had a charter ask for "his" throats back after I cut them out.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Bama Rick said:


> I've done that before with mixed results. Seen the charter get pissed and stiff the deckhands for not doing it in the first place. Also had a charter ask for "his" throats back after I cut them out.


That's messed up.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

That is some fine eatin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

best meat on a fish.


----------

